# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Sandscape art

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

"Andreas Amador,  a San-Francisco based landscape artist is known for his breath-taking  sandscape works of art in which he etches enormous designs onto beaches.  Amador makes sure to create his masterpieces on a full moon –  maximizing the low tide that comes with the lunar cycle and the  moonlight that illuminates his work at night. Amador uses a rake and  some assistants to create the organic and geometric shapes reminiscent  of the stones in a zen garden. We love  how ephemeral Amador’s work is – once second it’s here in all it’s  sandy gloriousness, and the next second it is being washed away by the  encroaching tide.  His work has been featured on the Canadian Discovery  Channel"




http://thatslikewhoa.com/enormous-st...sandscape-art/

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

WOW

Dá vontade de fazer a mesma coisa cá!

----------

